

How Location-Based Apps Can Stave Off the ‘Creepy Factor’ - redgirlsays
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/04/location-based-app-creepiness/

======
m0hit
The article refers to many privacy related patterns discussed on our project
<http://privacypatterns.org>

